# abu garcia ambassadeur 6500 c syncro question



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Is that what became the c3 or did it evolve into something else for abu. I can get my hands on one and am curious about it. I know its 14lb/230yards. 

Thanks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Syncro*

Hi "Baran013",

The Syncro is just a derivative of the original 6500 C. Similar reel, with a different crank end.


----------

